# Did the Governor just say I can't go fishing?



## Fishinaddict

A new "Stay at home order" has been issued! I am laid off and had planned on spending this time on the lake!! Very upset, what are they going to ticket or arrest me going fishing solo or with a buddy? Will I get pulled over towing my boat down the road? Really? Is this the United States or communist Russia? What's next??

Very concerning, How is fishing indangering anyone when its two healthy dudes "social distancing" out away from everyone?

Damn....................


----------



## threeten

I’ll be in the next cell. 
We’ll do lunch


----------



## ducknut141

he said get out and enjoy the parks


----------



## garhtr

Outdoor activities are fine and encouraged, just go alone. ---no problem for me---  I don't have any friends.
GOOD Luck and good fishing


----------



## loweman165

Two weeks of shed hunting I guess.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fishinaddict said:


> A new "Stay at home order" has been issued! I am laid off and had planned on spending this time on the lake!! Very upset, what are they going to ticket or arrest me going fishing solo or with a buddy? Will I get pulled over towing my boat down the road? Really? Is this the United States or communist Russia? What's next??
> 
> Very concerning, How is fishing indangering anyone when its two healthy dudes "social distancing" out away from everyone?
> 
> Damn....................


How do we know you're healthy?


----------



## Fishinaddict

Snakecharmer, Come out to Gull Island shoal with your thermometer and you can find out!


----------



## Redheads

No


----------



## Snakecharmer

Fishinaddict said:


> Snakecharmer, Come out to Gull Island shoal with your thermometer and you can find out!


I only have a rectal...Is that Ok? JK....


----------



## burnsj5

Fishinaddict said:


> A new "Stay at home order" has been issued! I am laid off and had planned on spending this time on the lake!! Very upset, what are they going to ticket or arrest me going fishing solo or with a buddy? Will I get pulled over towing my boat down the road? Really? Is this the United States or communist Russia? What's next??
> 
> Very concerning, How is fishing indangering anyone when its two healthy dudes "social distancing" out away from everyone?
> 
> Damn....................


He literally encouraged people to go to parks, hike, etc just avoid the jungle Jim's and playgrounds. You're good to go fishing man.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> I only have a rectal...Is that Ok? JK....


If it will fit I say use it.


----------



## JamesF

Fishinaddict said:


> Snakecharmer, Come out to Gull Island shoal with your thermometer and you can find out!


It's a trap! My son said that Giant Eagle in Green is over crowded. people just can't listen to common sense.


----------



## garhtr

loweman165 said:


> Two weeks of shed hunting I guess.


 Don't you fish ??
I'll lone you a rod 
Wife's already planning yard work for me.
Good luck with the sheds.


----------



## MuskyFan

I'm going fishing.


----------



## Shad Rap

JamesF said:


> It's a trap! My son said that Giant Eagle in Green is over crowded. people just can't listen to common sense.


All it did was draw thousands of people out to spread the virus at the grocery store...nice.


----------



## loweman165

I might have to hold off on the shed hunting, Operating engineer and infrastructure work is listed as essential.


----------



## garhtr

Shad Rap said:


> All it did was draw thousands of people out to spread the virus at the grocery store...nice.


 Yea, I'd hate to be in the local Walmart or Kroger's tomorrow.
Hope it stops raining soon I'll need fish or go nuts.
Good luck !


----------



## Shad Rap

garhtr said:


> Yea, I'd hate to be in the local Walmart or Kroger's tomorrow.
> Hope it stops raining soon I'll need fish or go nuts.
> Good luck !


I heard as of right now the stores are already getting hammered...


----------



## Dovans

Shad Rap said:


> All it did was draw thousands of people out to spread the virus at the grocery store...nice.


Oh I cant wait for tomorrow...


----------



## Fishinaddict

I'm probably going to go for it and hitch the boat up in the next few days unless I hear otherwise..........


----------



## garhtr

Shad Rap said:


> I heard as of right now the stores are already getting hammered...


 The Kroger near me has seniors hour 7- 8 a.m. lucky we don't need anything but I wonder how crowded it'll be then. 
Good luck !


----------



## garhtr

Fishinaddict said:


> now they are trying to stop me from fishing,


 Who ???


----------



## markw620

THEY CAN PRY IT FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS.....FISHING ROD THAT IS


----------



## cement569

AVISORY, when fishing practice social distancing meaning.......only one fish in the boat at a time


----------



## markw620

I WOULD SAY WAKE UP AMERICA.....BUT SADLY IT IS WAY TOO LATE.
Our lives will be forever changed because of this political war! And to think a few days ago guys were worried about bass tournaments......


----------



## Tinknocker1

Makes you wonder how this country made it through the depression or WWII heck this is nothing compared to what they went through


----------



## bruce

Thank you Dovans for your front line service.,


Dovans said:


> Oh I cant wait for tomorrow...


----------



## Dovans

garhtr said:


> The Kroger near me has seniors hour 7- 8 a.m. lucky we don't need anything but I wonder how crowded it'll be then.
> Good luck !


Nobody is really sure how to Police this.


----------



## KPI

Is your home life really that bad that you wanna leave i love hanging with my wife and kids it has been nice hanging with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Fishinaddict said:


> Tink, My wife and I are both unemployed due to this virus, now they are trying to stop me from fishing, darn right im po'd. Don't appreciate "internet commando's" calling names...........and as far as burning american flags.............if that's done in front of me there will be hell to pay........,,


Yet you accused this great country of being like Russia. It’s just fishing.


----------



## mike oehme

It's a 2ed degree misdemeanor if enforced, but could also lead to you being arrested. Is it really worth the trouble. Only go out if you need things, the fish will be there when this is over.


----------



## garhtr

And-------- everything will be fine.
They are encouraging people to go outside-- just stay 6 ft away from others.
Buy a flyrod n reel on Amazon and go fishing, nobody comes within 30ft of fly guys.


----------



## RedJada

*Did the Governor just say I can't go fishing? *

No, thats not what he said. Just stay at home to help slow/stop this Covid 19. If you feel the need to fish, stop to get gas for the boat, bait shop for bait then your not helping at all.


----------



## Redheads

Tinknocker1 said:


> Makes you wonder how this country made it through the depression or WWII heck this is nothing compared to what they went through


No social media ........


----------



## Rooster

FIsh free or die!


----------



## M.Magis

So are people too lazy to read what the stay home order means, or just too dumb to understand it? It was never even implied you can’t go fishing. In fact it was encouraged.


----------



## JamesF

Just left Acme. Not too bad there. Most other places are getting hammered. Don't anything else.Only picked up what we needed,Vinegar to clean the coffee maker. Been working on the basement,shelves, sorting stuff out.


----------



## Snakecharmer

DeWine's order:
http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6816967-20200322143820416.html


----------



## Fishinaddict

Buddy just sent me copy of 5c that says it's ok. My bad, wife said that only emergency trips and unless absolutely necessary must stay at home! Good try wife. Also, sorry to instigate any anger or panic. I really thought there was an issue.


----------



## garhtr

Fishinaddict said:


> Good try wife


 If this last longer than two weeks I'm probably going to die of over work, my wife already has a two page list of chores for me, I'm just hopeful the garden store is closed so I can get out of doing yard work.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bruce

We have the right to assemble. The right to move freely The right to speak our words. The right to Bare arms. But we must take care of the ones we love. After this battel we will fight to regain are rights. So stay home and stay well. Eat well and stay safe. This will pass. I Invoke a 12 foot role.


----------



## stonen12

This is going to be a amazing two weeks!


----------



## Bprice1031

There will be no crappie left of legal size after the next two weeks.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

5C on Dewine's order!

And comparing us to other Generations? C'mon man . There are plenty of us in these days and times that would step up to the plate and do whatever is necessary! You bet your hiney I will be fishing. I wouldn't recommend Wally world tomorrow. I'll probably pull a double at work tomorrow since I'm non-essential. Have a little faith and trust that some scientists will come up with a vaccine! Turn off the facebook and spend some time with the ones around you!


----------



## bountyhunter

just think of all the weapons in the world, and the idiots behind the buttons,,,,, and a little itty bitty germ could do the whole world in.


----------



## garhtr

bountyhunter said:


> and a little itty bitty germ could do the whole world in.


 Yep ! Looks like mother nature is the one really in control and every once in a while she kicks our butt, tornado, hurricane, earthquake or this mess, too me its kinda humbling.
Good luck


----------



## MuskyFan

View attachment 347887







Posted on FB:


----------



## crappiedude

M.Magis said:


> So are people too lazy to read what the stay home order means, or just too dumb to understand it? It was never even implied you can’t go fishing. In fact it was encouraged.


My thoughts exactly. I see these threads and I wonder where did this come from? It certainly didn't come from the broadcast I was watching.


----------



## garhtr

https://andersonminnows.com/shop/
And absolutely no need to stop at the bait shop.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## matticito

loweman165 said:


> I might have to hold off on the shed hunting, Operating engineer and infrastructure work is listed as essential.


He announced this and i thought "so carry on like it was yesterday"? 

Like someone else said, brought out more dummies en masse to giant eagle. Smh.


----------



## cincinnati

matticito said:


> Like someone else said, brought out more dummies en masse to giant eagle. Smh.


And to the gun ranges this afternoon!


----------



## yonderfishin

Snakecharmer said:


> I only have a rectal...Is that Ok? JK....



You know what the difference is between a rectal thermometer and an oral one ?


The taste LOL


----------



## Yakphisher

loweman165 said:


> Two weeks of shed hunting I guess.


Watching the deer herds and they haven't dropped yet as my lab is not finding them. Soon....


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Redheads said:


> No social media ........


Exactly, no social media, no internet, no 24 x 7 news media.


----------



## Farmhand

I will know sometime today if I can work or not, if not i was going to pack up and head to florida and do some fishing with a buddy, Yesterday they started closing boat ramps there. guess well see what happens


----------



## Lewis




----------



## tim sapara

Farmhand said:


> I will know sometime today if I can work or not, if not i was going to pack up and head to florida and do some fishing with a buddy, Yesterday they started closing boat ramps there. guess well see what happens


Everything that has been open can stay open. All our customers are staying open. We do nothing that would be considered essential. The order is the same that has been going on. If you work in a factory machine shop clothes manufacturer print shops etc are still staying open if the company chooses to stay open. Chances are you will still be working.


----------



## Legend killer

You can't make this crap up explains the ogf lounge.


----------



## tim sapara

Legend killer said:


> You can't make this crap up explains the ogf lounge.


Governor should have worded the order different or not said anything about a stay at home order. Everything is the same as last wk. People panicking. Non essential businesses can stay open. We got the email. Just the places that have been shut down are still shut down. If you worked friday you should still be working all this wk as well. Unless your company chooses to close. So fish on people just stay apart and wash your hands!


----------



## Hatchetman

Legend killer said:


> You can't make this crap up explains the ogf lounge.



Ya, but some people on here are sure as he.. trying their best to make crap up....


----------



## tim sapara

montagc said:


> ??? I mean, he basically said this is the same as it has been, except now it is enforceable. How is that wording it badly? Get your news from the source, and quit relying on bad third party info. https://coronavirus.ohio.gov/wps/po...Stay-At-Home-Order-Frequently-Asked-Questions


I ment wording for the people that cant comprehend what they read.


----------



## tim sapara

tim sapara said:


> I ment wording for the people that cant comprehend what they read.


I got my info right from the order itself pretty clear. Buisness as usaual!! ????


----------



## fishwendel2

M.Magis said:


> So are people too lazy to read what the stay home order means, or just too dumb to understand it? It was never even implied you can’t go fishing. In fact it was encouraged.


Usually I don't agree with you ha-ha but I don't get what people are saying or asking?!? I really think they are just to lazy to read. I am sure they are the same ones asking about the number of deer thet=y can shoot in their home county. Crazy


----------



## tagalong09

I work in a store...i could hang up 3 onion bags of corncobs for sale and someone would buy all 3 just because!


----------



## swone

Someone *really* needs to photoshop a fishing pole in there


----------



## M R DUCKS

Why is there so much confusion....
There is an extensive list of those permitted to remain open
Some of you state... my place of employment is non essential
Then your place *should not be open!*


----------



## Fishinaddict

Just did some "social distancing" out of Sheffield. Greeted with 2 foot rollers but calm winds. Graphed for 45 minutes from 26-42 foot of water and never saw a single mark! Ran a few miles east toward the point and graphed again for a while. It was like the dead sea until I got toward Avon point. Set up in 42 feet and trolled through decent marks for a couple hours, switching leads, NOTHING. The then the wind switched northwest and picked up creating a washing machine sea state. Got blown off the lake. Theres a strong east to west current out there. With the easterly rollers, 2 foot of chop from the NW, it was choppy as heck. Good luck and be safe all!


----------



## Fishinaddict

And, to the guy in the Kayak between Avon and Sheffield about 2 miles out, wow! you sure got a heft pair their!!!!


----------



## matticito

tagalong09 said:


> I work in a store...


By 1pm i think we answered a dozen times, yes we're open, yes we're staying open


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

Pretty sad situation, used to worry about communists and terrorists, looks like the government has taken their place, they can arrest my fatass as Im reminding them we have a constitution, this used to be the land of the free and brave and just think back to how every snowstorm is now named and probably the worst in centuries, now they are using a virus to control people. I may have thrown out my tin foil hat too soon


----------



## MuskyFan

M R DUCKS said:


> Why is there so much confusion....
> There is an extensive list of those permitted to remain open
> Some of you state... my place of employment is non essential
> Then your place *should not be open!*


My factory is not “essential” but some of things we make may be considered as such. So we are open. Cut hours but open.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MuskyFan said:


> My factory is not “essential” but some of things we make may be considered as such. So we are open. Cut hours but open.


He said today,if you supply essential supplies to essential businesses then you are essential..... lol a tongue twister


----------



## MuskyFan

Politicians, eh?


----------



## stonen12

So is traveling say three hours to fish the walleye run or steeelhead okay? The statement is pretty broad and I just got laid off and can’t afford a ticket if that came to be for traveling to fish. Thanks in advance


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Everybody's Essential!


----------



## Dovans

stonen12 said:


> So is traveling say three hours to fish the walleye run or steeelhead okay? The statement is pretty broad and I just got laid off and can’t afford a ticket if that came to be for traveling to fish. Thanks in advance


I was going to make that trip tomorrow.. I came to the decision that it is not essential for me to go.


----------



## stonen12

Dovans said:


> I was going to make that trip tomorrow.. I came to the decision that it is not essential for me to go.


 is it going to be enforced heavily? Like if I’m on the high way going the speed limit will I be pulled over just to be asked where I’m going and why? I find fishing to be essential for my mental health and I know by the end of the week if I’m not out a lot I will biting my nails off


----------



## multi species angler

The way I read the rules, Marina ramps will be closed, non Marina ramps will remain open.


----------



## KPI

My work gave me a paper to carry with us that we we fall under the Ohio safe passage letter it states why we are essential workers and what is expected for us to do our jobs to and from work that was it during business hours !!!I will not be fishing but that is just me!!i would take work over fishing most days —— because with out the work I can’t afford to fish money money money don’t know the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJA

Do whatever you want- but when you get infected and your family gets it too. Than Don’t go whimpering to the hospital or docs office wanting your meds and or a magic remedy. Just go crawl up on your throne , at home” and take your lumps , just make sure you have your Dunce cap on so they can identify the body.


----------



## Bluewalleye

multi species angler said:


> The way I read the rules, Marina ramps will be closed, non Marina ramps will remain open.


My buddy just sent me this in a text. So don't go to a dock that has a marina around it. Places like Mazuric, Catawba, Turtle point ( the water is really high over their ) Huron are all good places to launch. Geneva, Wildwood and I would think Edgewater would be no no's. Does Wildwood still have a marina their? No one is going to get pulled over cause they're towing a boat. Unless your going over the speed limit. lol


----------



## MuskyFan

stonen12 said:


> is it going to be enforced heavily? Like if I’m on the high way going the speed limit will I be pulled over just to be asked where I’m going and why? I find fishing to be essential for my mental health and I know by the end of the week if I’m not out a lot I will biting my nails off


My answer to that question would be: 

“Does the boat behind my truck not give you the answer to your question, officer?”


----------



## Bluewalleye

DJA said:


> Do whatever you want- but when you get infected and your family gets it too. Than Don’t go whimpering to the hospital or docs office wanting your meds and or a magic remedy. Just go crawl up on your throne , at home” and take your lumps , just make sure you have your Dunce cap on so they can identify the body.


LOL I went fishing today and never came within 10 yards of anyone else. So how is that doing anything that is unsafe? Unless someone spit on my back when I wasn't looking lol


----------



## 3 dog Ed

It is all becoming one big pile of bullshit. From the ‘essential business’ order to the ODNR directives.


----------



## Bluewalleye

3 dog Ed said:


> It is all becoming one big pile of bullshit. From the ‘essential business’ order to the ODNR directives.


What are the ODNR directives that you are upset about? Just wondering


----------



## stonen12

DJA said:


> Do whatever you want- but when you get infected and your family gets it too. Than Don’t go whimpering to the hospital or docs office wanting your meds and or a magic remedy. Just go crawl up on your throne , at home” and take your lumps , just make sure you have your Dunce cap on so they can identify the body.


 driving and car camping by myself and fishing by myself doesn’t really lead me to think I’ll get infected, and if I was to be infected I certainly wouldn’t complain, it will have little effect on me personally same as my wife, it would just mean we would stay home till it ran it’s course, And outdoor rev was literally encouraged. 


MuskyFan said:


> My answer to that question would be:
> 
> “Does the boat behind my truck not give you the answer to your question, officer?”


 wish I had a boat to tow! I’d be wading so everything would be low key.


----------



## 34181

*Ohio Department of Natural Resources*
6 hrs ·
In response to the developing public health situation with COVID-19 and the Ohio Department of Health’s Stay At Home Order, the Ohio Department of Natural Resources will be closing campgrounds, cabins, golf courses, restrooms, shower houses, playgrounds, and state park marinas at all ODNR properties effective March 24, 2020 to protect the health of both visitors and staff.

Public outdoor spaces at Ohio state parks, wildlife areas, forests, and nature preserves including trails, dog parks, and non-marina docks remain open at this time, but visitors should use common sense and follow guidance from the National Recreation and Park Association for staying safe (www.nrpa.org/…/keeping-a-safe-social-distance-in-parks-and…/).

For more information on COVID-19 and ODH’s recommendations on prevention and preparation, please visit coronavirus.ohio.gov.

From ODNR Facebook page


----------



## fishingful

Bluewalleye said:


> My buddy just sent me this in a text. So don't go to a dock that has a marina around it. Places like Mazuric, Catawba, Turtle point ( the water is really high over their ) Huron are all good places to launch. Geneva, Wildwood and I would think Edgewater would be no no's. Does Wildwood still have a marina their? No one is going to get pulled over cause they're towing a boat. Unless your going over the speed limit. lol


Geneva is a state park. Wildwood and edgewater are Cleveland Metroparks and should be open.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Cal


Fishinaddict said:


> A new "Stay at home order" has been issued! I am laid off and had planned on spending this time on the lake!! Very upset, what are they going to ticket or arrest me going fishing solo or with a buddy? Will I get pulled over towing my boat down the road? Really? Is this the United States or communist Russia? What's next??
> 
> Very concerning, How is fishing indangering anyone when its two healthy dudes "social distancing" out away from everyone?
> 
> Damn....................[/QUOTCalm down & read the entire stay at home report. They are encouraging people to get outdoors as much as possible. They are still asking everyone to comply with the stay 6 foot away from the nearest person rule,which we are supposed to be following every day. Get out & fish and enjoy yourself man


----------



## snuff1

SICKOFIT said:


> Cal


Hey fishinaddict. Stay away from gull island schools. All the eyes in that area are mine. 
Hey Rob, luv the way u put it on bobby. I'm going too.


----------



## Bluewalleye

fishingful said:


> Geneva is a state park. Wildwood and edgewater are Cleveland Metroparks and should be open.


Ok sounds good to me. thanks


----------



## Dovans

My first day off since march 8th. Id rather be hitting buckeye lake or running up to Fremont. Stay home. I can find so much that needs done...


----------



## Monkey Bubbles

Received this from Bob Hanko at Cranberry Creek Marina today.
Governor Mike DeWine has issued a stay at home order. We are of the understanding that as a marina, we are exempt under the “essential business” guidelines. We feel that we all have to do our part to limit exposure and transmission of this virus. We will continue to be open during this period but we are not going to be there every day. We are also going to have to change the way we do business and interact with you over the next few weeks.

Going forward , our ramp will be open with the “Honor System”. Envelopes are provided in the mail box below the drop box just outside of the men’s restroom. Our building will be locked and we request that no one enters for your safety and ours.

If you are in need of any bait or tackle just call ahead and let us know. Phone 419-433-3932, [email protected] or through Facebook messenger. Email and Facebook messenger will be the quickest way to get a hold of us. We will make arrangements with you and try to get you what you need. 

If you are in need of parts or service call or email [email protected] to make arrangements.

Also remember that ramp passes are available to make life easier.

Visit Fish Cranberry Creek Marina! at: http://fishcranberry.ning.com/?xg_source=msg_mes_network


----------



## fastwater

Dovans said:


> My first day off since march 8th. Id rather be hitting buckeye lake or running up to Fremont. Stay home. I can find so much that needs done...


I hope you use this day to get some well deserved/needed rest.
Thank You for your dedication in bringing to the rest of us what we need.
And please know...that there are many not working or working from home that are self quarantining in order to not contract anything so when we have to come in to get our necessities that we lesson the chance of spreading anything to those essential people still working.
Again...to all essential people still working...Thank You!


----------



## bobk

Dovans said:


> My first day off since march 8th. Id rather be hitting buckeye lake or running up to Fremont. Stay home. I can find so much that needs done...


Long stretch of work Dovans. Hoping you had a relaxing day off. Shoot that new colt.


----------



## mike oehme

check this out : 



food for thought


----------



## Dovans

bobk said:


> Long stretch of work Dovans. Hoping you had a relaxing day off. Shoot that new colt.


What!! Waste that ammo? LOL


----------



## MIGHTY

Dovans said:


> My first day off since march 8th. Id rather be hitting buckeye lake or running up to Fremont. Stay home. I can find so much that needs done...


 we’ve been swamped at work because of this too. Your krogers doesn’t buy anything from us but the one on high street does and their orders for product has really gone up. We make 2-5k pounds of sausage for city BBQ every week but they’ve held off since this came up. Luckily out breakfast sausage, bratwurst, Italian sausage, Bacon, heck everything else really took off. We can’t keep beef in stock


----------



## fastwater

^^^MIGHTY,
As with Dovans...Thank You for your dedication as well.


----------



## MIGHTY

Probably can’t tell much from the photos but all 3 of my smokehouses have been running constantly. Even had to fire the boilers up last Friday and cook 1500 pounds of lunch meat ham and we never cook on Friday. You can’t really tell just how big and deep those smokehouses are but the first picture is about 1000 pounds of regular hotdogs then there’s some polish and smoked sausages way in the back that you can’t see. The next 2 are a little over a ton of bacon and about the same amount of hams but the smoke makes it hard to see anything. Finally when the hotdogs get finished, unload them and fill the house back up with a couple thousand pounds of different types of bologna.


----------



## mike oehme

thats making me mighty hungry there MIGHTY!


----------



## Bprice1031

mike oehme said:


> thats making me mighty hungry there MIGHTY!


What he said!!!


----------



## ironman172

Isn't fishing for food like going to the grocery store? just funer and safer..... fresh & no preservatives .... that would work for me


----------



## glasseyes

Don't know why he said that it was ok to go to parks, I drove 45 minutes this morning to fish CJ brown, all the parking lots and access roads to west or north side of lake were either gated shut or had cones in front of closed, that's screwed up


----------



## brug65

Fishinaddict said:


> A new "Stay at home order" has been issued! I am laid off and had planned on spending this time on the lake!! Very upset, what are they going to ticket or arrest me going fishing solo or with a buddy? Will I get pulled over towing my boat down the road? Really? Is this the United States or communist Russia? What's next??
> 
> Very concerning, How is fishing indangering anyone when its two healthy dudes "social distancing" out away from everyone?
> 
> Damn....................


Save me a seat


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

This thread is aggravating yet comical at the same time. So many worry werts that can’t or choose not to read. Instead rely on 2nd, 3rd or 4th hand knowledge to decide what they can, can’t, should or shouldn’t do. I guess I’ll just continue going to work every day like normal, passing several police officers who still aren’t pulling me over and going fishing every chance I get just like Dewine recommended in his speech and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Snakecharmer said:


> I only have a rectal...Is that Ok? JK....


Reminds me of the nurse that had a habit of licking the top of a pencil before using it. Pulled a pencil from her pocket, licked the tip and said, Wow! So that's where the rectal thermometer disappeared to. ( from my sister the nurse )


----------



## FISNFOOL

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> This thread is aggravating yet comical at the same time. So many worry werts that can’t or choose not to read. Instead rely on 2nd, 3rd or 4th hand knowledge to decide what they can, can’t, should or shouldn’t do. I guess I’ll just continue going to work every day like normal, passing several police officers who still aren’t pulling me over and going fishing every chance I get just like Dewine recommended in his speech and enjoy the outdoors.


Yep. Where my son works, they gave him a letter showing he works at a critical supply factory, just in case he is stopped.


----------



## FISNFOOL

M.Magis said:


> So are people too lazy to read what the stay home order means, or just too dumb to understand it? It was never even implied you can’t go fishing. In fact it was encouraged.


----------



## FISNFOOL

M.Magis said:


> So are people too lazy to read what the stay home order means, or just too dumb to understand it? It was never even implied you can’t go fishing. In fact it was encouraged.


Reading and comprehension used to be taught in grade school. Lack of such things for decades, is showing up.


----------



## pearleyes

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> This thread is aggravating yet comical at the same time. So many worry werts that can’t or choose not to read. Instead rely on 2nd, 3rd or 4th hand knowledge to decide what they can, can’t, should or shouldn’t do. I guess I’ll just continue going to work every day like normal, passing several police officers who still aren’t pulling me over and going fishing every chance I get just like Dewine recommended in his speech and enjoy the outdoors.


My fishing buddy from Indiana got a $500 fine and sent home for crossing the Ohio line pulling a boat 1 day ago.
I called Ohio Highway patrol today and they said yes if I cross the Ohio line they're going to give me a ticket.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Don’t know much.....
How appropriate....
So, you are essential ... at your job... ok, me too!
Is it essential that you go fishing...or else where, I doubt it!
Sure, you like to do it...we all do...
.... will it hurt any of us IF we just stay home for a couple of weeks, or 4 or 6 and *maybe *slow down the spread of this? No!
Who cares if you or I get sick for a few days or a couple of weeks....it’s the possibility of spreading it to someone that won’t survive, and over whelming the hospital/healthcare system.

‘


----------



## Bobbyroy

pearleyes said:


> My fishing buddy from Indiana got a $500 fine and sent home for crossing the Ohio line pulling a boat 2 days ago.
> I called Ohio Highway patrol today and they said yes if I cross the Ohio line they're going to give me a ticket.


 what was the ticket for?


----------



## dontknowmuch

M R DUCKS said:


> Don’t know much.....
> How appropriate....
> So, you are essential ... at your job... ok, me too!
> Is it essential that you go fishing...or else where, I doubt it!
> Sure, you like to do it...we all do...
> .... will it hurt any of us IF we just stay home for a couple of weeks, or 4 or 6 and *maybe *slow down the spread of this? No!
> Who cares if you or I get sick for a few days or a couple of weeks....it’s the possibility of spreading it to someone that won’t survive, and over whelming the hospital/healthcare system.
> 
> ‘


It is essential my family stays healthy.The less I am around them the less chance they have of becoming infected if I have accidentally come in contact and show no symptoms.How I choose to isolate my self is my business as long as I do it in a safe manor.Fishing from a boat and not stopping on the way is very safe for everyone.


----------



## 68bucks

pearleyes said:


> My fishing buddy from Indiana got a $500 fine and sent home for crossing the Ohio line pulling a boat 2 days ago.
> I called Ohio Highway patrol today and they said yes if I cross the Ohio line they're going to give me a ticket.


The stay at home order started today, why did he get a ticket 2 days ago?


----------



## pearleyes

Sorry I had it wrong it was 1 day ago. The ticket was for traveling as non essential.


----------



## Bobbyroy

pearleyes said:


> Sorry I had it wrong it was 1 day ago. The ticket was for traveling as non essential.


I’m not being smart but what was the section code on the citation?


----------



## pearleyes

Here is the number 614-466-2660 I called. (Ohio Highway patrol) I got this number from OH DNR. Call them and report back


----------



## M.Magis

LOL
The rumor pile gets deeper and deeper. For one, the order started TODAY, so your buddy wasn’t ticked before today. And traveling is perfectly fine and there’s absolutely nothing saying people can’t drive around, for any reason. The governor said it himself. Either you talked to an idiot at the patrol, or....


----------



## John Garwood

ducknut141 said:


> he said get out and enjoy the parks


BUT HE CLOSED THE STATE PARKS, BUT THE RAMPS ARE OPEN


----------



## SICKOFIT

Tinknocker1 said:


> Makes you wonder how this country made it through the depression or WWII heck this is nothing compared to what they went through


They didn't have millennials that don't give a sh** about anything or anybody,and they aren't concerned with CORONA-19 because it only kills "old" people


----------



## Bluewalleye

markw620 said:


> I WOULD SAY WAKE UP AMERICA.....BUT SADLY IT IS WAY TOO LATE.
> Our lives will be forever changed because of this political war! And to think a few days ago guys were worried about bass tournaments......


This is a way over reaction. They may have already found some medicine that will cure people of it. That is the biggest battle against the virus. Once it gets out their it will pretty much be over. This could all be behind us in another month. This is all JMO.


----------



## ducknut141

Saw on the news last night that on the plus side of this the air around big cities is getting cleaner fast. The number they gave of people that die every year just from air pollution was astronomical. More on what this site is for I fished out of Geneva yesterday. A Geneva On The Lake Police car came to the boat ramp while I was launching saw what I was doing and drove away. when I got tired of driving around almost 5 hours latter there was a Park Ranger in the parking lot and never got out of his vehicle.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan

bountyhunter said:


> just think of all the weapons in the world, and the idiots behind the buttons,,,,, and a little itty bitty germ could do the whole world in.


In reply to the little bitty germ doing us all in. It’s always been that way. Yeah wars kill a lot of people but these germs as you say spread throughput the world so quickly. Especially when the right protocol for containment isn’t implemented. Two week, more or less incubation period for this to be detected. They didn’t really try. Makes me wonder if they didn’t want it to spread, kill some of this overpopulated world. It spread throughput the world before much of any containment was really implemented. It may have been germ warfare for all we know. That’s the worst kind of weapon today. The others, bombs and such you speak of they see coming. We’ll see coming. Something like this hit the population before anyone took it serious. I wasn’t one luckily. I was reading the up on it from early on. Had us stocking up on things not normally stocked up on. Have always kept a lot of canned and jar food stored. Boxed things with long expiration dates. Have our own well. Even a hand pump to install if needed. As for fishing that’s a bad situation if they try to take that from us but luckily I have a large, couple acre pond that I’ve always stocked regularly, along with the spawn. I have large numbers of big small and good eating size, crappie, bluegills, sunfish, bass, channel catfish. I live in the woods and I’ll hunt if I need. That’s another thing I’ve stocked for years is ammo for my hunting and defense weapons. A lot of ammo. Ammo cases of it. I figure if I ever need go through it the world is over.


----------



## CountryKat

Fishinaddict said:


> A new "Stay at home order" has been issued! I am laid off and had planned on spending this time on the lake!! Very upset, what are they going to ticket or arrest me going fishing solo or with a buddy? Will I get pulled over towing my boat down the road? Really? Is this the United States or communist Russia? What's next??
> 
> Very concerning, How is fishing indangering anyone when its two healthy dudes "social distancing" out away from everyone?
> 
> Damn....................


I had the same concern. Then I was also told that could go outside for hikes, long walks, take the pet for a walk, just stay away from campgrounds and playgrounds and groups of people. So fishing is social distancing as long as your fishing alone. Hope this helps.


----------



## jredheadc

I can't see this being much fun...


----------



## Tim614

Beautiful day today... who’s going to be out on the lake today?? I’m thinking about it.


----------



## coopason

pearleyes said:


> Here is the number 614-466-2660 I called. (Ohio Highway patrol) I got this number from OH DNR. Call them and report back


Just called and was told to STAY HOME . 
april 6th order may be lifted..

Sucks but I guess I'll see what's going on in Michigan..(detroit river)

Ron


----------



## Tim614

Really! Thanks!


----------



## Tim614

You’re right!!! Just called them myself and it was a straight up NO!


----------



## Specwar

Raising the BS flag again..


----------



## flyphisherman

I spent a little time in "Quarantine bay" yesterday. It was refreshing.......
Crappies and gills were fired up. Bobby Garlands did the trick


----------



## TomC

Odnr just shut down the camp grounds, cabins, golf courses, restrooms, shower houses, playgrounds and ..... MARINAS at all odnr properties.


----------



## Tim614

Called them if you think it’s BS.
I don’t like the answer myself but it was a very blunt “NO”


----------



## Tim614

It’s very confusing because when I read the ODNR website and the Gov’s guidance it’s seem to me that it is ok to get some outside/outdoors and it seems to be encouraged.


----------



## Workingman

My take is they shut down state park "facilities " ? Meaning the structures and buildings etc. I suppose they could chain off parking lots if they don't want us there. If we're allowed to be out on sidewalks walking around, It seems safer to be at a lake fishing alone. I see lots of groups of people (families) out and about in Columbus suburbs. As for me, I'll probably fish at some point this weekend. I'm not gonna call and ask about it though.


----------



## c. j. stone

I had to go to the groc. store yesterday to get some " essentials" was out maybe two hours shopping(had to go to couple stores just to get TP!-and that was in a plain wrapper, no brandname-"Limit 2")! Anyways, I saw at least 6 bass/fishing boats being towed somewhere! Pretty sure they weren't being taken out just for "towing practice"! Somebody's Fishing!!


----------



## Tim614

Specwar said:


> Raising the BS flag again..





Workingman said:


> My take is they shut down state park "facilities " ? Meaning the structures and buildings etc. I suppose they could chain off parking lots if they don't want us there. If we're allowed to be out on sidewalks walking around, It seems safer to be at a lake fishing alone. I see lots of groups of people (families) out and about in Columbus suburbs. As for me, I'll probably fish at some point this weekend. I'm not gonna call and ask about it though.


I agreed!
I think they said NO to minimize issues in general.
We can say that we have read the guidelines and that we didn’t see any specific about boating


----------



## steelmagoo

As it turn out, the average fishing rod is perfect for measuring "social distance".


----------



## c. j. stone

Workingman said:


> My take is they shut down state park "facilities " ? Meaning the structures and buildings etc. I suppose they could chain off parking lots if they don't want us there. If we're allowed to be out on sidewalks walking around, It seems safer to be at a lake fishing alone.


Agree w/alone at a lake, just carry an old mayonnaise jar in your vehicle and/or a bucket in the boat with you! Good to "Go"!(Most of those "closed facilities" are restrooms, and I'm too old to "hold it" any more!!)


----------



## coopason

Specwar said:


> Raising the BS flag again..


Who are you referring to calling B.S.?

The FACT is as an Indiana RESIDENT I was TOLD by an Ohio Patrolman
that unfortunately I could if caught be ticketed and sent home. (non essential for out of State Vehicle during the governor's SIP order)..

(any one want to meet me at the boarder with ohio tags) I'll give you 40 roll of 3 ply

Ron


----------



## Specwar

coopason said:


> Who are you referring to calling B.S.?
> 
> The FACT is as an Indiana RESIDENT I was TOLD by an Ohio Patrolman
> that unfortunately I could if caught be ticketed and sent home. (non essential for out of State Vehicle during the governor's SIP order)..
> 
> (any one want to meet me at the boarder with ohio tags) I'll give you 40 roll of 3 ply
> 
> Ron


The Ohio State Trooper that told you that. It was clearly defined by the Governor that although any Health Department official or law enforcement officer “ could” if they chose to do so cite someone, it was not his intention that this be done. 
If you were told that, whomever told you was either a Rogue individual, or merely trying to explain what could happen.
I seriously doubt they would pull someone trailering a boat over and cite them for simply doing so.


----------



## coopason

Specwar said:


> The Ohio State Trooper that told you that. It was clearly defined by the Governor that although any Health Department official or law enforcement officer “ could” if they chose to do so cite someone, it was not his intention that this be done.
> If you were told that, whomever told you was either a Rogue individual, or merely trying to explain what could happen.
> I seriously doubt they would pull someone trailering a boat over and cite them for simply doing so.


Just got off the phone with a Michigan trooper, Michigan Won't pull you over.. Detroit River jigging here we come.

Not gonna chance getting a ticket

Ron


----------



## Hatchetman

pearleyes said:


> My fishing buddy from Indiana got a $500 fine and sent home for crossing the Ohio line pulling a boat 2 days ago.
> I called Ohio Highway patrol today and they said yes if I cross the Ohio line they're going to give me a ticket.


I call BS on this one....


----------



## coopason

Hatchetman said:


> I call BS on this one....


What's the BS?? the 500 fine or getting pulled over? 
Explain please. 
Seriously I called that number, if you don't call how are you saying bs?

I have planned this trip to Ohio 4 yrs running, not now.

ron


----------



## Specwar

coopason said:


> Just got off the phone with a Michigan trooper, Michigan Won't pull you over.. Detroit River jigging here we come.
> 
> Not gonna chance getting a ticket
> 
> Ron


Good idea. No fish here in Ohio anyhow


----------



## M.Magis

coopason said:


> What's the BS?? the 500 fine or getting pulled over?
> Explain please.
> Seriously I called that number, if you don't call how are you saying bs?
> 
> I have planned this trip to Ohio 4 yrs running, not now.
> 
> ron


Both. He said his buddy was pulled over, fined, and sent home on Sunday. The order didn't start until TUESDAY, and they are absolutely NOT closing roads or pulling people over. The entire story is made up or some major details are left out.

One look at the roads will tell you the roads are open. I have no idea who you're talking to, but they're full of crap if they're telling you you're not allowed to drive through Ohio.


----------



## pearleyes

Hatchetman said:


> I call BS on this one....


Since you have over 1200 posts, I bow to master.


----------



## coopason

M.Magis said:


> Both. He said his buddy was pulled over, fined, and sent home on Sunday. The order didn't start until TUESDAY, and they are absolutely NOT closing roads or pulling people over. The entire story is made up or some major details are left out.
> 
> One look at the roads will tell you the roads are open. I have no idea who you're talking to, but they're full of crap if they're telling you you're not allowed to drive through Ohio.


call that number and ask this question and give your respons..

" can I am an Indiana resident and want to come over with my boat and fish Lake Erie, can I or will I be ticketed for violation of SIP essential driving in Ohio..

Waiting..

ron


----------



## ducknut141

https://governor.ohio.gov/static/. Leaving the home for Essential Activities is permitted Look at 5-c. In the Governors own words during his news conference, get outside and enjoy the parks. I may have missed it but I haven't seen where they have closed our state from outsiders for outdoor activities.


----------



## Saltfork

Just my two cents,Fishing is a food source. I like wild caught fish. Your not going to tell me when I can and can’t feed my family. “I don’t have the money to go to grocery stores nor do I want to take a higher risk of being infected.” Good day officer.

Traveling over state lines, Yes officer I’m going to take care of a family member,friend. I plan on doing some fishing while there. Omega 3s are very healthy for a person. Good day officer. 
It’s not like your having court on the side of the road prove it. That’s all that needs said. 

If you do get a ticket which I highly doubt. You go to court months and months from now and simply explain I was trying to feed my family as well as not put my self at risk nor others by going to the grocery store. Also more than likely if your fishing your laid off or retired. Heck doesn’t really matter what can a judge do? Case dismissed. Tell me I can’t feed my family by law?!!Good luck. Think I’m about to go fishing!


----------



## Hatchetman

pearleyes said:


> Since you have over 1200 posts, I bow to master.


This one too....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Specwar said:


> Raising the BS flag again..


Did you call?


----------



## fastwater

Haven't seen anything in writing as far as limiting travel from state to state...or from another state into Ohio.
One thing that was mentioned in yesterday's update(either POTUS or Gov. Dewine update...don't remember which) was that there are a lot of people getting out of New York. The ones that are leaving NY are asked to self quarantine for at least 14 days when they reach their destination.

Far as the $500 ticket story...if(and that's a 'huge' if) it did happen and ticket was issued...come court time, the way the current SAH order is written, the ticket won't be worth the paper it's written on.
Matter of fact...if it was me that received that ticket under those stated conditions, I wouldn't even wait on the court date. I'd call the governor office, explain the situation and I'd almost guarantee I would eventually be told to do my part, save on the toilet paper shortage and use the ticket to wipe on.


----------



## M.Magis

coopason said:


> call that number and ask this question and give your respons..
> 
> " can I am an Indiana resident and want to come over with my boat and fish Lake Erie, can I or will I be ticketed for violation of SIP essential driving in Ohio..
> 
> Waiting..
> 
> ron


Why would any of us want to waste our time talking to an idiot that doesn't know what they're talking about? Because that's what you're describing. It's been repeated too many times now, the roads aren't closed and no one is getting pulled over. Hell, the majority of people around here are still working.


----------



## Saltfork

fastwater said:


> Haven't seen anything in writing as far as limiting travel from state to state...or from another state into Ohio.
> One thing that was mentioned in yesterday's update(either POTUS or Gov. Dewine update...don't remember which) was that there are a lot of people getting out of New York. The ones that are leaving NY are asked to self quarantine for at least 14 days when they reach their destination.
> 
> Far as the $500 ticket story...if(and that's a 'huge' if) it did happen and ticket was issued...come court time, the way the current SAH order is written, the ticket won't be worth the paper it's written on.
> Matter of fact...if it was me that received that ticket under those stated conditions, I wouldn't even wait on the court date. I'd call the governor office, explain the situation and I'd almost guarantee I would eventually be told to do my part, save on the toilet paper shortage and use the ticket to wipe on.


Read an Article yesterday about people leaving New York over 30 k left and flew to Florida. Look out Florida.


----------



## Saltfork

M.Magis said:


> Why would any of us want to waste our time talking to an idiot that doesn't know what they're talking about? Because that's what you're describing. It's been repeated too many times now, the roads aren't closed and no one is getting pulled over. Hell, the majority of people around here are still working.


Exactly!


----------



## Eldora

I emailed OSHP and asked if they are issuing tickets to boaters. Response:
Good morning,

The current directive issued still allows motorists essential travel from within and through Ohio, in order to reach your residence. Below are the guidelines from Section 14 of the Ohio Department of Health’s Director Amy Acton’s Order:

14. Essential Travel. For the purposes of this Order, Essential Travel includes travel for any of the following purposes. Individuals engaged in any Essential Travel must comply with all Social Distancing Requirements as defined in this Section.
a) Any travel related to the provision of or access to Essential Activities, Essential Governmental Functions, Essential Businesses and Operations, or Minimum Basic Operations.
b) Travel to care for elderly, minors, dependents, persons with disabilities, or other vulnerable persons.
c) Travel to or from educational institutions for purposes of receiving materials for distance learning, for receiving meals, and any other related services.
d) Travel to return to a place of residence from outside the jurisdiction.
e) Travel required by law enforcement or court order, including to transport children pursuant to a custody agreement.
f) Travel required for non-residents to return to their place of residence outside the State. Individuals are strongly encouraged to verify that their transportation out of the State remains available and functional prior to commencing such travel.


Sergeant Nathan E. Dennis
Ohio State Highway Patrol
Office of the Superintendent
Public Affairs Unit
1970 West Broad Street
Columbus, Ohio 43223
Office (614) 752-6005
Cell (614) 701-7150
[email protected]


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Saltfork said:


> Read an Article yesterday about people leaving New York over 30 k left and flew to Florida. Look out Florida.


Hey nobody said New Yorkers are smart!!! haha


----------



## burnsj5

From stay home order. Leaving home for essential activities is permitted. For purposes of this order individuals may leave their residence only to perform any of the following activities essential activities.
C. For outdoor activity. To engage in outdoor activity, provided the individuals comply with social distancing requirements as defined below such as by way of example and without limitation, walking, hiking, running, or biking. Individuals may go to public parks and open outdoor recreation areas. However public access playgrounds may increase spread of covid 19, therefore shall be closed. 

Seems clear to me without having to call highway patrol unless something changed.


----------



## burnsj5

Also, part A that the Ohio patrol sent is for travel related to essential activities, I just defined essential activities as going to the park or outdoor resource. This means you can go fishing if it's open, the Ohio patrol response said yes it's ok to go hiking or bike riding at the parks, if you read what is essential activity.


----------



## fastwater

Eldora said:


> I emailed OSHP and asked if they are issuing tickets to boaters. Response:
> Good morning,
> 
> The current directive issued still allows motorists essential travel from within and through Ohio, in order to reach your residence. Below are the guidelines from Section 14 of the Ohio Department of Health’s Director Amy Acton’s Order:
> 
> 14. Essential Travel. For the purposes of this Order, Essential Travel includes travel for any of the following purposes. Individuals engaged in any Essential Travel must comply with all Social Distancing Requirements as defined in this Section.
> a) Any travel related to the provision of or access to Essential Activities, Essential Governmental Functions, Essential Businesses and Operations, or Minimum Basic Operations.
> b) Travel to care for elderly, minors, dependents, persons with disabilities, or other vulnerable persons.
> c) Travel to or from educational institutions for purposes of receiving materials for distance learning, for receiving meals, and any other related services.
> d) Travel to return to a place of residence from outside the jurisdiction.
> e) Travel required by law enforcement or court order, including to transport children pursuant to a custody agreement.
> f) Travel required for non-residents to return to their place of residence outside the State. Individuals are strongly encouraged to verify that their transportation out of the State remains available and functional prior to commencing such travel.
> 
> 
> Sergeant Nathan E. Dennis
> Ohio State Highway Patrol
> Office of the Superintendent
> Public Affairs Unit
> 1970 West Broad Street
> Columbus, Ohio 43223
> Office (614) 752-6005
> Cell (614) 701-7150
> [email protected]


^^^and the above is the reason so many called BS on the $500 fine story...and the reason if by chance some LEO that was ignorant to the way SAH law was written did right that citation...it's not worth the paper it's written on.

Once again...we need to be very careful of repeating things we've heard...or read on the net without seeing actual proof of what we are repeating or we are just as guilty on sensationalizing and creating unnecessary panic just like we get so mad at mass media for doing.


----------



## Evinrude58

Fishing is considered essential. Took a couple grandkids fishing yesterday and had 2 Stark Parks Rangers and a Sheriff and all they did was ask the grandkids how was the fishing.


----------



## Specwar

fastwater said:


> ^^^and the above is the reason so many called BS on the $500 fine story...and the reason if by chance some LEO that was ignorant to the way SAH law was written did right that citation...it's not worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Once again...we need to be very careful of repeating things we've heard...or read on the net without seeing actual proof of what we are repeating or we are just as guilty on sensationalizing and creating unnecessary panic just like we get so mad at mass media for doing.


Kind of like when you get a dozen or so people in a circle and one whispers in the one next to thems ear, and by the time everyone in the circle has done so and it gets back to the beginning, what was originally whispered has changed dramatically.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep!!!
With all the sensationalizing,gossip and panic inducing statements currently flying all over the place...especially on the net, it would really be nice if people would start vetting stories they hear/read really well BEFORE they repeat them as fact to others.
Especially during these times.
Again...isn't that something we all criticize the media for not doing?


----------



## KaGee

It's all fun and games until somebody gets a ticket... or worse.

Local LEOs have said they have no intention of enforcing SAHO unless things get crazy.
However, my guess is if you get pulled over for something else you can bet that a citation will be forthcoming if cannot explain why you are out.


----------



## coopason

Eldora said:


> I emailed OSHP and asked if they are issuing tickets to boaters. Response:
> Good morning,
> 
> The current directive issued still allows motorists essential travel from within and through Ohio, in order to reach your residence. Below are the guidelines from Section 14 of the Ohio Department of Health’s Director Amy Acton’s Order:
> 
> 14. Essential Travel. For the purposes of this Order, Essential Travel includes travel for any of the following purposes. Individuals engaged in any Essential Travel must comply with all Social Distancing Requirements as defined in this Section.
> a) Any travel related to the provision of or access to Essential Activities, Essential Governmental Functions, Essential Businesses and Operations, or Minimum Basic Operations.
> b) Travel to care for elderly, minors, dependents, persons with disabilities, or other vulnerable persons.
> c) Travel to or from educational institutions for purposes of receiving materials for distance learning, for receiving meals, and any other related services.
> d) Travel to return to a place of residence from outside the jurisdiction.
> e) Travel required by law enforcement or court order, including to transport children pursuant to a custody agreement.
> f) Travel required for non-residents to return to their place of residence outside the State. Individuals are strongly encouraged to verify that their transportation out of the State remains available and functional prior to commencing such travel.
> 
> 
> Sergeant Nathan E. Dennis
> Ohio State Highway Patrol
> Office of the Superintendent
> Public Affairs Unit
> 1970 West Broad Street
> Columbus, Ohio 43223
> Office (614) 752-6005
> Cell (614) 701-7150
> [email protected]


Just called Sgt. Dennis was asked to convey this message 
Ohio Police will NOT be ticketing any Non resident vehicle's pulling boats over to fish.

He asked for me to post and he will be calling Columbus and talking to them about giving miss information. He was curious why he was getting calls. 

THERE IT IS. 

See ya soon

Ron


----------



## burnsj5

KaGee said:


> It's all fun and games until somebody gets a ticket... or worse.
> 
> Local LEOs have said they have no intention of enforcing SAHO unless things get crazy.
> However, my guess is if you get pulled over for something else you can bet that a citation will be forthcoming if cannot explain why you are out.


How would you get a ticket for the SAHO? You can literally say youre going to the park for a walk, to the grocery, to the auto parts store, almost anything and be fine. I'm not encouraging people to travel but it's not enforceable with the current order, or rather it gives such a large breadth of permission you can't get into trouble for most travels.
In fact real crimes won't even be handled the same at this time. Here's a link to how Cincinnati police aren't even responding to certain calls anymore.
https://www.cincinnati-oh.gov/police/covid-19-changes-to-department-operations/


----------



## garhtr

This thread should've been put to bed on day one.
Good luck !


----------



## fastwater

FWIW...this is not pertinent to pulling a boat to fish but Franklin County Metro Parks are all open and those parks that have small lakes/ponds are open to fishing. Expect to see many posted signs pertaining to social distancing with Park personnel strictly enforcing it.

Too, most hiking trails are open as well with a few exceptions depending on park.
Playground equipment, bike trails, excersize equipment,all indoor shelter facilities/buildings as well as historical farms are off limits and closed.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^and the above is the reason so many called BS on the $500 fine story...and the reason if by chance some LEO that was ignorant to the way SAH law was written did right that citation...it's not worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Once again...we need to be very careful of repeating things we've heard...or read on the net without seeing actual proof of what we are repeating or we are just as guilty on sensationalizing and creating unnecessary panic just like we get so mad at mass media for doing.


Exactly and pretty soon they are going to get tired of people asking and maybe just shut it down so the calls will stop..


----------



## Burkcarp1

There’s only one way to get the boats to the docks so the ramp isn’t closed.


----------



## Hatchetman

DP


----------



## Hatchetman

pearleyes said:


> Since you have over 1200 posts, I bow to master.


Prefer you kneel, but will accept the bow....


----------



## Lewis

Why not just post a picture of your buddies ticket? If it exists thats pretty easy to do.


----------



## Tim614

Despite the “NO” I got from the State Highway patrol when I called yesterday? I made my own decision base on my comprehension of the shelter in place guidelines so I took my boat out to Alum creek about 2:30pm and I was pleased that I did because it was a beautiful day, there were also about 20+ boats out There enjoying the lake.
I left around 7:00pm and as I was getting ready to leave I saw a sheriff pulled up beside me and gave me a wave as he passed me. Any way I say go out and enjoy the weather and be civil and compliance with the guidelines. No problem if you’re being responsible citizens regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## hgbjr

Fishinaddict said:


> A new "Stay at home order" has been issued! I am laid off and had planned on spending this time on the lake!! Very upset, what are they going to ticket or arrest me going fishing solo or with a buddy? Will I get pulled over towing my boat down the road? Really? Is this the United States or communist Russia? What's next??
> 
> Very concerning, How is fishing indangering anyone when its two healthy dudes "social distancing" out away from everyone?
> 
> Damn....................


Guys, I'm a retired Deputy and contacted my buddy Dewine volunteering my time to go under cover patrolling the rivers, lakes, and streams for all you violators. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! and soon, Mike, ( I call the Gov. Mike ) and I will too. Of course I will be out there with my pole casting and CATCHING, before you start any rumors about my prowess as a fisherman, and most of all taking names of all you violators. So beware, I'ma gonna GETCHA. Don't know what we'll do with ya when we get ya, what with this virus and all, guess well just have'ta throw ya back! But we'll still know who you are!!


----------



## Stryder

Bluewalleye said:


> This is a way over reaction. They may have already found some medicine that will cure people of it. That is the biggest battle against the virus. Once it gets out their it will pretty much be over. This could all be behind us in another month. This is all JMO.


Any virus medications are at least 9 months off. So don't cont on a cure until 2021.


----------



## Snakecharmer

burnsj5 said:


> *How would you get a ticket for the SAHO?* You can literally say youre going to the park for a walk, to the grocery, to the auto parts store, almost anything and be fine. I'm not encouraging people to travel but it's not enforceable with the current order, or rather it gives such a large breadth of permission you can't get into trouble for most travels.
> In fact real crimes won't even be handled the same at this time. Here's a link to how Cincinnati police aren't even responding to certain calls anymore.
> https://www.cincinnati-oh.gov/police/covid-19-changes-to-department-operations/


A couple people in Cleveland got charged with violating SAHO after getting caught shoplifting.


----------



## SJB

Specwar said:


> Kind of like when you get a dozen or so people in a circle and one whispers in the one next to thems ear, and by the time everyone in the circle has done so and it gets back to the beginning, what was originally whispered has changed dramatically.


The game is called "telephone" and my daughter loves playing it!


----------



## John Garwood

The Mayor of Fremont just closed all fishing access to the Sandusky River yesterday. Says they can't handle the human traffic and the strain on local resources


----------



## polebender

Good news today! Governor DeWine said he will not close state parks and fishing activities! He encouraged everyone to continue on but to still be mindful of keeping your safe distance!


----------



## LoramieFish12

Haven't been following this thread so maybe it's already been hammered out...What's everyone's thoughts on having a buddy fishing on a boat even with social distancing "best practices"?


----------



## Snakecharmer

polebender said:


> Good news today! Governor DeWine said he will not close state parks and fishing activities! He encouraged everyone to continue on but to still be mindful of keeping your safe distance!


So much for all those rumors...


----------



## Burkcarp1

Snakecharmer said:


> So much for all those rumors...


Yup!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

I am curious about this also. You could certainly be far enough apart in the boat.

QUOTE="LoramieFish12, post: 2873287, member: 74051"]Haven't been following this thread so maybe it's already been hammered out...What's everyone's thoughts on having a buddy fishing on a boat even with social distancing member: 74051"]


----------



## dontknowmuch

LoramieFish12 said:


> Haven't been following this thread so maybe it's already been hammered out...What's everyone's thoughts on having a buddy fishing on a boat even with social distancing "best practices"?


I am still working and interacting with people so it's a no for me but I will definitely be on the lake solo.


----------



## Timjim

if your going in the same vehicle you'll be closer than 6 '. on the boat ,not


LoramieFish12 said:


> Haven't been following this thread so maybe it's already been hammered out...What's everyone's thoughts on having a buddy fishing on a boat even with social distancing "best practices"?


----------



## lacdown

you cross my line and you're too close


----------



## CHI-Town Monk

Tim614 said:


> Beautiful day today... who’s going to be out on the lake today?? I’m thinking about it.


Would take the Nitro out and chase some smallies on Lake Michigan, but the Mayor of Shitcago has closed the entire lakefront. Going to be a real interesting summer.


----------



## thephildo0916

In the press conference he also noted that he is leaving it up to the director of the ODNR, if they feel our areas are getting too crowded then they will shut down what they feel is being too crowded. I was fishing on the Chagrin 2 days ago and I saw 2 separate ODNR officers actively monitoring the crowd situation. As much as I'd like to think they are trying not to shut down everything, I fear that may be a reality soon. Hopefully I am wrong


----------



## MuskyFan

If they’d put ALL the docks back in on our lakes then overcrowding may not be a problem. But at CC with only Wellman docks in it is/will be a problem on weekends.


----------



## fastwater

Just recieved this 4/14/2020 from ODNR via email:
















*Yes! You Can Still Fish.*
Fishing is great for individuals, and staying 6 feet apart is easy to do, so it remains one of the best ways to get out and enjoy Ohio's natural beauty. Children under 16 years old do not need a fishing license which makes this a fun activity to do in small family units. We encourage you to fish locally, rather than traveling across the state.









*HERE ARE A FEW RESOURCES WHICH YOU MAY FIND HELPFUL*


Trout stockings will continue this spring. Trout Stocking Details 
Buy Your License Online 
Fishing Tips by Species 
ODNR Operations During Coronavirus Outbreak 


*FIND PUBLIC FISHING AREAS NEAR YOU*


Ohio Lake and Reservoir Maps
Interactive Lakes and Fishing Map
Fishing in Ohio State Parks
Fishing Forecasts and Top Inland Lakes in Ohio


*For more information, contact us:*

*EMAIL: *[email protected]









This email is provided by Sovereign Sportsman Solutions Inc. on behalf of the
Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife
2045 Morse Road, Columbus, Ohio 43229

Your privacy is important to us. Click here to review the Privacy Statement.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Definitely one of the things I am grateful to still have!


----------



## Specgrade

I got the same e-mail as fastwater.


----------



## ress

Yep me to. Nice surprise


----------



## Bluewalleye

I have gone fishing up on Erie about 20 times so far this spring. I have gone solo a lot of the time, but I have either taken another guy or met them at the launch a few times as well. The only thing that has slowed me from fishing is the weather. Pretty junky week this week. And the winds next week don't look very promising either.


----------

